# RC Mower Complete - On to Next Project



## CalgaryPT (Feb 22, 2020)

Paint and reassemble now done. Blade fires up nicely and I can't wait for the grass now. I'll park it and start hoping for warm weather.

I'm going to miss this project...6 months of work and lots of fun metal fabrication.

On to the next project...


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 22, 2020)

Ahhh…. not finished quite yet.   Needs 4 faux exhaust stacks (raked) behind the motor and a sharks mouth decal on the front.

I'm impressed, nice work!!!


----------



## Janger (Feb 22, 2020)

Gonna need to see it running Peter. I think we need a meetup to see: rc mower, steam bicycle, anything else.?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks awesome. Once the camera is mounted it will look even more like a Lunar Rover.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Feb 23, 2020)

Super cool project, would love to have one like that to mow my yard. Can not wait to see your next project.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 23, 2020)

You should make a timelapse video of it mowing your lawn.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 23, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Looks awesome. Once the camera is mounted it will look even more like a Lunar Rover.


Then you better add a satellite dish that points to some random spot on the sky.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 23, 2020)

If it doesn't throw winter land mines (doggy poo) 50 feet over your fence into your neighbours back yard then it's useless.

Watch where you step, did I say that..... LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 23, 2020)

All great ideas guys, thanks. I think.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 24, 2020)

Dusty said:


> If it doesn't throw winter land mines (doggy poo) 50 feet over your fence into your neighbours back yard then it's useless.
> 
> Watch where you step, did I say that..... LOL


So put the dog out the front and wait for Halloween when the kids run through your yard!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 25, 2020)

looks Awesome!! Great project Tom.  Looking forward to seeing the video of it in operation on grass.


----------



## Perry (Feb 25, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Looks awesome. Once the camera is mounted it will look even more like a Lunar Rover.



Grass cam.        I see a whole new web channel coming on youtube.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 25, 2020)

I thought pooch was supposed to get a seat to drive this thing?
Nicely done!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I thought pooch was supposed to get a seat to drive this thing?
> Nicely done!


Yeah...not a good idea. 

He'd drive straight to this place and run up my credit card:


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 26, 2020)

I think whoever coined the phrase "dumb animals" didn't live with one.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2020)

100% agree. 

Our pooch, Barti, actually did call this place once on the phone. I had been talking to Bon Ton Meat Market on the portable earlier in the day. Towards the evening he stole the phone and was carrying it around the house, like he often did. He must have pushed redial and I heard people on the other end saying, "Hello????" It was the Meat Market.

Accident? Maybe. But the look on his face said otherwise.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 26, 2020)

To funny,,,


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 14, 2020)

Weed Wacker v.s. Bush Wacker

https://www.homemadetools.net/forum...il&utm_campaign=03-14-20&fi=154194#post154194


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 14, 2020)

That's awesome. I love this stuff. All those electronics and mechanical problems that need you to devote your spare time to testing, rebuilding and modifying, over and over and over again.

Shocking to find out I never had a girlfriend in high school, right?


----------



## Tom O (Mar 15, 2020)

Where can you get tracks like that anyone know?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2020)

These guys build custom military and inspection robots for industry. They also cater to high end hobby guys. Not bad to deal with, although you have to jump through a few archaic payment hoops to ship to Canada.

I've had good customer service from them. They will make tracks to custom sizes I believe too.

https://www.superdroidrobots.com/shop/default.aspx


----------



## Tom O (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 15, 2020)

Tracked snow blowers have similar sized tracks, perhaps a bit shorter though.


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 1, 2020)

Any lawn cutting footage?


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 1, 2020)

JohnnyTK said:


> Any lawn cutting footage?


In a few weeks....raked the lawn but it's not long enough yet.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 5, 2020)

Here's some video as requested. The lawn still wasn't long enough, but you get the drill.

Not sure who the fat guy with the gut is in the video...but guessing his days are numbered.


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2020)

Way to go. That is cool. I'm impressed with the agility & turn radius.


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2020)

what a NEAT toy!


----------



## Bofobo (May 5, 2020)

Looks like the operators first day lol


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 6, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Here's some video as requested. The lawn still wasn't long enough, but you get the drill.
> 
> Not sure who the fat guy with the gut is in the video...but guessing his days are numbered.



I want I want I want. Now to design a RC mobile command post to save wear and tear on the body.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 6, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Looks like the operators first day lol


You got that right.


----------



## DPittman (May 6, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Here's some video as requested. The lawn still wasn't long enough, but you get the drill.
> 
> Not sure who the fat guy with the gut is in the video...but guessing his days are numbered.


Okay that looks cool and successful.  I wasn't the only one impressed either,  my nine year old son thought that was just the thing everyone should have.
Well done sir.


----------



## Hruul (May 7, 2020)

Very well done.


----------



## Perry (May 20, 2020)

In quantum physics they call it string theroy.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3127631890628405
			




I laughed and thought of this thread.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 20, 2020)

Now if only we all had the foresight to plant our trees this strategically.


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 20, 2020)

Perry said:


> In quantum physics they call it string theroy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessss I like this one


----------



## PeterT (May 20, 2020)

That's exactly how we mowed our private little RC strip for a while. Had 2 beater mowers going the same time, just leaving a bit of 'fillet work'. 
Hint: crop circles are not formed by advanced aliens.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 20, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Hint: crop circles are not formed by advanced aliens.



BaaaaHaaaaaa.


----------

